# Orange Beach Water Clarity



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be down in less than two weeks and I was wondering if I could get a report on the water clarity? What with all the rain, I'm wondering how muddy it is? I'll be staying at 4 Seasons and fishing from the pier. Last year, it was muddy, but we still caught plenty of fish. I was just hoping for some spanish and maybe if very lucky a cobia. Last year, with the muddy water there were none around.

Thanks.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It appears the water has been slowly clearing. One potential 'fly in the ointment' could be the dredging of Perdido Pass. They have moved the discharge pipe west of the jetty and are actively working the beach between there and Four Seasons. The weather and wave conditions during your visit will likely have a bigger impact on the water clarity at the pier.

You can get an idea of the conditions in that area by check the beach cams @ http://www.wkrg.com/live_cameras/orange_beach/and http://cam5.brett-robinson.com/view/view.shtml

Hope this helps!

I'd luv to hear how your catching is...


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

what have you guys cayght off of that pier, and what have heard of being caught there???


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll post reports in the pier section on how it goes. I put the question about the water here since there aren't to many pier fishing in Orange Beach right now, at least until the new pier is completed. 

Last year the water was muddy, but we caught plenty of fish. We had several flounder, some reds, tons of whiting, a few sheepshead and some spadefish. Of course there was the occasional ray and ladyfish beyond counting. We had fish to eat every day and left over for me to have in the morning for breakfast. 

That was our first time at Four Seasons and we will continue to go back there now. The condo we rented was great and the pier was the best I have ever used. Super clean, cleaning stations on thepier, covered pavilions providing shadeand most of the time, my wife and I had the whole thing to ourselves. When there were others on the pier, it was never more than 1 or 2 others. We found the property owners to be friendly and it was easily one of the most enjoyable vacations we have had. 

I'm interested to see what we will get if the water is clear. In talking to some of the property owners, spanish are common and kings can be caught as well. Just need clear water.

Oh yea, the bait used last year was live and frozen shrimp as well as gotchas and some plastics. Most of the fish, outside of the ladyfish, were caught on shrimp.

I will be sure to post how things go this year. My 4 year old grandson will be with us this year and he is very excited. He loves to fish and do anything grandpa does. He and I are going to have a blast.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there starting Saturday. How's the water looking?


----------



## spottedbass (May 22, 2009)

How was the fishing at the pier? I'll be down there in October. I was donw there last year at the end of May. I am hoping this year the water at the end of the pier will be a bit deeper.


----------

